
What is now where Bitcoin was circa 2009? - Zbynek_Drab
Question is self-explanatory. What other thing do you personally believe is now in the just-prior-to-explosive-growth stage, and people mostly do not know?<p>Yes, I want to get in on the ground floor, thank you very much :-)
======
kylebenzle
First and foremost, Bitcoin could have (still could) fail. So in our version
of the future, where bitcoin was not taken over or destroyed by now?

There is literally nothing like Bitcoin in 2009. Maybe the idea of paper
money, or the idea of using money at all. Perhaps space exploration is similar
but has a much longer time scale.

I do not think it is too much to tell you, there is literally nothing like
bitcoin, it was and is revolutionary.

If you do not believe/understand this statement, I would say, first spend more
time learning about Bitcoin and my guess would be that very soon you will
realize why it is such a big deal and not just another investment vehicle for
the wealthy (you) to get more wealthy.

If a teleportation devices was invented, if e-mail could be monetized, life-
extension, antibiotic resistance proof antibiotics... all WOULD have a similar
outcome to Bitcoin.

If you are just talking about which "alt-coins" do we think will pump up in
price the fastest and the most in the next year or so, I would say, only the
ones with some new tech. to add on top of what bitcoin does, and there are not
very many and mostly have already been pumped into what many are saying is an
"alt-coin bubble" right now (I agree).

Ethereum - Decentralized computer

Monero - Anonymous transactions

Zcash - Different kind of anonymous transactions

Steem - Decentralized Social Media Platform (like Reddit)

Decred - Decentralized Organization and ~25% APR on locked away coins.

